# Frage zum TKV Prüfprotokoll



## Arefriendselectric (1 Februar 2007)

Kann man vom Internetdienst (telefonica) das TKV 16 Prüfprotokoll auch bei einer strittigen Internetverbindung einfordern oder gilt das nur bei Telefongesprächen  ?

LG

arefriendselectric


----------



## jupp11 (3 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zum TKV Prüfprotokoll*

Was heißt strittige Internetverbindung? Ist eine  etwas sehr vage Definition um etwas dazu sagen zu können


----------



## BeeGee (3 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zum TKV Prüfprotokoll*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Was heißt strittige Internetverbindung? Ist eine  etwas sehr vage Definition um etwas dazu sagen zu können


hallo,
vielleicht handelt es sich hier ja auch um eine in rechnung gestellte internetverbindung, die tatsächlich gar nicht genutzt wurde. meiner tochter ist das jetzt auch passiert. sie ist, nachdem sie ihren pc bekommen hatte, gleich über eine dsl-flatrate von 1&1 ins internet gegangen und wird diesen rechnungsposten von telefonica anfechten. aus dem anderen telefonica-thread hier im forum weiß ich, dass die beträge ziemlich hoch sein können. dort findest du auch (irgendwo auf den 20er seiten) links zu den tkv16 + 17. wenn ich dieses paragrafendeutsch richtig verstanden habe, hast du sehr wohl anspruch auf ein prüfprotokoll.

grüßle, BeeGee


----------



## Arefriendselectric (3 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zum TKV Prüfprotokoll*



> Was heißt strittige Internetverbindung? Ist eine etwas sehr vage Definition um etwas dazu sagen zu können



Ja es wurde der der doppelte Preis abgerechnet - Meine 3 Mal per email vorgtragene  Bitte auf Zusendung  
eben dieses Prüfprotokoll wurde nur mit weiteren acoreus inkasso Briefen die in keinster Weise darauf eingehen beantwortet.

lg
arefriendelectric


----------



## Reducal (3 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zum TKV Prüfprotokoll*



BeeGee schrieb:


> hast du sehr wohl anspruch auf ein prüfprotokoll.





Arefriendselectric schrieb:


> Meine 3 Mal per email vorgtragene  Bitte auf Zusendung  eben dieses Prüfprotokoll wurde nur mit weiteren acoreus inkasso Briefen die in keinster Weise darauf eingehen beantwortet.



Der Anspruch auf das Prüfprotokoll (technische Prüfung) ist in § 16 TKV eindeutig geregelt, siehe hier: http://bundesrecht.juris.de/tkv_1998/__16.html.

Die Anbieter sind regelmäßig gar nicht in der Lage so eine technische Prüfung durchführen zu lassen, zumal sie auf eingene Kosten dazu einen Schverständigen zu beschäftigen haben. Die Kosten für die technische Prüfung, wie es der Gesetzgeber vorsieht, übersteigen dabei die strittigen Verbindungkosten um ein Vielfaches, so dass es unwirtschaftlich ist, die Prüfung überhaupt in Auftrag zu geben. Sollte keine technische Prüfung (trotz Aufforderung des widerspruchführenden Kunden) erfolgen, besteht theoretisch keine Zahlungsverpflichtung, bis zu einer abschließenden Klärung vor einem zivilen Gericht. Sollte dann immer noch keine technische Prüfung vorgelegt werden können, erscheint mir das Prozessausfallrisiko für den Anbieter doch sehr hoch zu sein - in solchen Fällen wäre zuvor bereits ein Ausbuchen auf Kulanz dem Anbieter anzuraten. Trägt der Anbieter erst vor Gericht das technische Prüfprotokoll tatsächlich vor, dann kann man ihm vorhalten, dass er die Kostenminderungspflicht in dem Streitfall nicht ernst genommen hat, was mEn ebenfalls zu einer Missstimmung des Gerichtes führen kann.


----------



## Arefriendselectric (3 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zum TKV Prüfprotokoll*

Danke für die Profi Antwort !!!!!
Ein acoreus Inkasso Mitarbeiter hat mir , nachdem ich das erste Mal vor 3 Wochen dies einforderte telefonisch mitgeteilt das das Prüfprotokoll nur bei Telefongebühren vorzulegen ist. War mir selbst eigentlich nicht 100 pro sicher aber Er war jedoch nicht richtig überzeugend (brüchige nervöse Stimme)

Erst gestern habe ich - nach meinem 3 Einfordern - nur einen Ratenzahlungsvorschlag erhalten - mit der Bitte um Rückruf (gebührenpflichtige Nummer)
Das die Forderung meinerseits strittig ist - war keine Erwähnung wert
lg
numan


----------



## Reducal (3 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zum TKV Prüfprotokoll*

...der Mitarbeiter geht womöglich davon aus, dass er einen EVN (Einzelverbindungsnachweis) für Telefonate erstellen kann aber nicht für Datenverbindungen. Die nämlich werden nach § 14 TKV nicht einzeln dokumentiert. Ein EVN hat mit dem technischen Prüfprotokoll nichts zu tun, dennoch wird auf Anforderung von letzterem zumeist nur ein EVN vorgelegt - die TK-Unternehmen haben nicht mehr und bleiben deshalb ihrer Obliegenheit der Durchführung einer technischen Prüfung i. d. R. schuldig. Wenn du nun aber mit jemand von Arcoreus geplaudert hast, dann ist das kein Mitarbeiter eines TK-Unternehmens sondern wahrscheinlich jemand in einem Callcenter für das Inkassounternehmen. Es kann stark bezweifelt werden, dass ein Callcenter/Inkasso überhaupt realisieren, was das Prüfprotokoll bedeutet.


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zum TKV Prüfprotokoll*

Prüfprotokoll gibt es immer. (Telekommunikation)
EVN nur bei Sprachkommunikationsdienstleistungen bzw wenn beides über die gleiche Leitung geht, über alles. Die Aufzeichnung unterscheidet nicht zwischen Telefonat, Fax und etwa ISDN-DFÜ-Verbindung.


----------



## Arefriendselectric (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zum TKV Prüfprotokoll*

Danke reducal und der jurist

Nach 3 Mails an acoreus wird der Inkasso Agent doch die Reaktion des "Kunden" an das TK Unternehmen weitergeleitet haben ?
Ist ja schließlich der Auftraggeber 
Es wird in den bisherigen Antwortschreiben jedoch in keinster Weise darauf eingegangen !
Als ob es nie eine Anfrage gab.
Es geht um ca 60 € Hauptforderung plus Inkassogebühren

lg
numan


----------



## BeeGee (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zum TKV Prüfprotokoll*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Prüfprotokoll gibt es immer. (Telekommunikation)
> EVN nur bei Sprachkommunikationsdienstleistungen bzw wenn beides über die gleiche Leitung geht, über alles. Die Aufzeichnung unterscheidet nicht zwischen Telefonat, Fax und etwa ISDN-DFÜ-Verbindung.


habe ich das richtig verstanden:
wenn von anfang an eine dsl-verbindung ins internet genutzt wurde, reicht eigentlich die anforderung eines prüfprotokolls?
gruß, BeeGee


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zum TKV Prüfprotokoll*



BeeGee schrieb:


> ...reicht eigentlich die anforderung eines prüfprotokolls?


Ja, nur neigen die TK-Unternehmen dazu, ihrer Verpflichtung nicht nach zu kommen, da das nicht wirtschaftlich für sie ist. Wenn ein Widerspruchsführer sich auf die Hinterbeine stellt und ordentlich argumentiert, ist es billiger von der Forderung abzusehen.


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zum TKV Prüfprotokoll*

Gerichtlich ausgepaukt ist es nach meinem Wissen nur in Dialer-Sachen, also bei Verbindungen, die auch für Sprachkommunikation geeignet sind.

Der Gesetzestext spricht aber  s. o.


----------



## Arefriendselectric (7 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zum TKV Prüfprotokoll*

Spätesten bei einem evtl stattfindenden Gerichtsverfahren müsste der RA des Betreibers das doch eigentlich mehrmals von mir nachweisbar angeforderte Prüf Protokoll  auf den Tisch legen ?!

Seltsamerweise habe ich von Telefonica noch in der letzten Telekom Rechnung 
eine Gutschrift von 6 € bekommen !
Und ...Wenige Tage zuvor kam das 3 Antwortschreiben von acoreus mit dem Vorschlag einer Ratenzahlung (nie angefordert - ich wollte ja das Prüfprotokoll)

gruß
numan


----------



## Arefriendselectric (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zum TKV Prüfprotokoll*

Kurz der Zwischenstand falls jemand dies interesiert !
Nach meiner letzten Prüfprotokoll Einforderung an acoreus vor 3 Wochen bisher immer noch nichts gehört ! 

gruß

numan


----------



## Reducal (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zum TKV Prüfprotokoll*



Arefriendselectric schrieb:


> Kurz der Zwischenstand falls jemand dies interesiert!


Oh ja doch, sehr! Besonders interessiert mich, wie weit man in deinen Fall geht und was man gedenkt vorzutragen, wenn es müsste.


----------



## Arefriendselectric (12 April 2007)

*AW: Frage zum TKV Prüfprotokoll*

Immer noch nichts in Sachen TKV aus dem Hause Acoreus !

gruß


----------



## Arefriendselectric (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: Frage zum TKV Prüfprotokoll*

Ich hoffe das Thema  langweilt nicht all zu sehr ...
Keinerlei weiteres Mahn Schreiben von Acoreus nach meiner Prüfprotokoll Einforderung bisher...


gruß


----------



## Der Jurist (17 Juni 2007)

*AW: Frage zum TKV Prüfprotokoll*



Arefriendselectric schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Thema  langweilt nicht all zu sehr ...    ...


Im Gegenteil ich finde es spannend, auch wenn nichts passiert.


----------



## Arefriendselectric (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Frage zum TKV Prüfprotokoll*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil ich finde es spannend, auch wenn nichts passiert.



Sorry...
Zum letzten Mal aber jetzt :
Bis jetzt immer noch nichts passiert 
kein weiterer acoreus Brief und kein Protokoll


gruß


----------

